# Devils Lake Fishing Report - 9/5



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

While many sportsman have exchanged their fishing rods for their shotguns, 
fishing on Devils Lake continues to be quite good. Walleyes are still being 
caught in most all parts of the lake and with most all presentations. Some of 
the better producing areas continue to be the Gap, humps, Monkey Ridge, and 
Patience Point in the Flats; the Fort Totten/Cactus Point area in the main bay; 
and Matterns Ridge, Stromme Addition, and Birklands Point in East Bay. For 
presentations, anglers are jigging or using bottom bouncers with spinners on 
sunken rocky points, trolling leadcore and smaller cranks or larger deeper 
running cranks in the open flats, and slip bobbering in the trees. Pike 
continue to be caught in most parts of the lake along with the walleyes with 
some larger fish coming from the deeper rocky points. White bass fishing 
remains hit and miss. Perch continue to be caught in Creel Bay and near the 
Casino, but the size continues to be quite a bit smaller than past years. Good 
Luck and Good
Fishing!!!


----------

